# check valve



## limz_777 (23 Mar 2015)

any good brands on the market  ?


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Mar 2015)

limz_777 said:


> any good brands on the market  ?



Ada plastic ones are great. Not too expensive.


----------



## limz_777 (25 Mar 2015)

cant seem to find the ada plastic one locally , only ruby is available but way past my budget for a check valve , was thinking of getting those brass/stainless steel ones , any particular brands to look out for ?


----------



## Colinlp (25 Mar 2015)

CO2Art do a very nice glass one with a red glass insert, it works very well


----------



## ian_m (25 Mar 2015)

I have one off these. Works well and has locking nuts to ensure pipe cannot be blown off.
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aqua-double-check-valve-p-5666.html


----------



## limz_777 (25 Mar 2015)

i am currently using the glass type similar to co2 art but different brand , it already start to fail on first day , now it started to leak water  , hmmm just found out both my old brass check valve doesnt work too  , by the way i am using it for a sera inline reactor , lol i swear it a pita when the check valve doesnt work , the co2 line suddenly pop out while i was kinking the line to try the check valve , water starts to gush out , does the easy aqua does his job of stopping water ?


----------



## limz_777 (28 Mar 2015)

finally i solved the issue , thanks for the input guys


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Mar 2015)

http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/hight-quality-co2-check-valve-non-return


----------

